# native plants



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what is the name of some of the plants that red are familiar with 
but since i got my from a pet store could i use any kind of plants
what the advantages and disadvantages of fake and real plant
i hear real helps with nitrie blance and o2 production
thankx for all repleys


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

only thing bad about fake plants is ur fish might try and eat em my rbp always took chunks out of my fake plants till i got real

only thing iv found as a problem with real plants is u gotta go fishing for the lose leafs and stuff that fall off kind of a pain


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

amazon swords and java ferns make a tank look quite natural i think, i used to have java fern but had to take it out due to space


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> what is the name of some of the plants that red are familiar with
> but since i got my from a pet store could i use any kind of plants
> what the advantages and disadvantages of fake and real plant
> i hear real helps with nitrie blance and o2 production
> thankx for all repleys


 fake plants are ok, but piranhas will bite them and I'm not too sure how good plastic is for there digestive system, you can also get "silk plants" which are fake like plastic ones, but look slightly better, again these will be chewed on.

as for live plants, they will add oxygen to your tank during the day, and add CO2 at night.


----------

